# Do We Need To Consider A New (future) Name For The Forum?



## devdev (22/3/14)

It struck me last night that at some point in the future we may feel it necessary as a community to move away from the Ecigssa forum name - simply to get further away from the cigarette/tobacco/smoking impression that the name cigarette or cig creates in the mind of non-vapers, and maybe the impression it has for some of us as well.

Many, many years ago the website mybroadband.co.za started off as myadsl.co.za when ADSL was first launched in the country. The idea behind the forum was to allow people to come forward and check how their own ADSL stacked up against people in other areas and parts of the country.

When Sentech then launched their crappy MyWireless broadband service myadsl.co.za grew up and became mybroadband.co.za.

I'm not suggesting that we change the name now, I'm just raising it for discussion and to see if anyone else sees it as something to be considered?

At the moment we are going from strength to strength as a community, and I think changing the name now would probably not help the growth. But maybe it is something we can think of for the future, and in the meantime Giz can register the new name, so if/when the normal person in the street finally learns that this is vaping and not smoking, we can make the change.

Users, Mods, Owners? What do you guys think?

@Gizmo @Stroodlepuff @Silver @Matthee @TylerD @denizenx @Oupa @BhavZ @Riaz @Cape vaping supplies @Rob Fisher @vaalboy @Rowan Francis @Gazzacpt @Derick @CraftyZA @johanct

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (22/3/14)

I agree @devdev

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (22/3/14)

I agree

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (22/3/14)

I see what you mean about the name and connotations that it may have on the world of vaping.

I agree that a name change would be in order in the future. From personal experience when work colleagues catch me on the forum they make the statement "I didnt know you smoke" or "ecigs, is that some form of electronic hooka?"

I think that if/when we do change the name that we keep the domain and have it auto resolve to the new named forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (22/3/14)

I agree @BhavZ myadsl.co.za in fact still redirects you to mybroadband.

Should be an easy enough thing to do on the webserver. Just need an HTML redirect I think


----------



## BhavZ (22/3/14)

devdev said:


> I agree @BhavZ myadsl.co.za in fact still redirects you to mybroadband.
> 
> Should be an easy enough thing to do on the webserver. Just need an HTML redirect I think


Yip that is pretty much it or add a mask to the domain if I am not mistaken.

with regards to possible names, if not taken already, I would like to go with VapeSA or perhaps VapeRevolution.

Revolution applying to 360degrees and not some sort of resistance. Revolution because on this forum we tend to cover everything with regards to vaping, giving the user a 360degree view of vaping and equipment

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rowan Francis (22/3/14)

@BhavZ and @devdev . Your comments and thoughts are absolutely right on the money . Vape SA would be 1st choice . 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (22/3/14)

Vapesa is unfortunately the name of a store already....

That sucks a bit


----------



## Rowan Francis (22/3/14)

Bugger .. VapingSa ??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (22/3/14)

VapingZA?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Evil (22/3/14)

devdev said:


> Vapesa is unfortunately the name of a store already....
> 
> That sucks a bit


But is it registered with cipro 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (22/3/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## devdev (22/3/14)

Jan vape Riebek?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (22/3/14)

Personally this would make no sense at this point, maybe in 5 years when the term "ecigs" is not a common term used by anyone interested in finding out about ecigs.

If we look at google trends ecigs is the term most common term used:

http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=ecigs

as opposed to something like personal vaporizer:

http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=personal vaporizer

If we want to expose more people to the vaping world we would want to be part of the SEO that is most comon and unfortunately that is ecigs.

Else big forums like ECF would change their name as well which they havent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dr Evil (22/3/14)

I tend to agree with @Gizmo, people are looking to get off the analogs with ecigs, i for one googled ecigs when i was contemplating making the big move. I didn't know about vaping at the time. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Gizmo (22/3/14)

That's my point Dr evil. People are searching that term I feel it will impede our growth by doing this. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Evil (22/3/14)

Vaping in SA is still a very small community and growing slowly but surely. I'd suggest keeping the forum name as it is for at least another 2 years or so, correct me if I'm wrong but if I'm not mistaken this forum isn't even a year old yet? It's too soon to consider a name change in my opinion. 


Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (22/3/14)

Great ideas guys. Although I feel changing the name wouldn't do justice to this forum and what's its become over the last few years. Ecigs is generally what people searxh for on google, what they ask for when in malls. So us having and owning ecigssa is awesome, in my opinion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (22/3/14)

I dont think the intention was to change the name anytime soon but just something for us to think about, maybe reserve the domains etc for future use.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## andro (22/3/14)

I agree


----------



## devdev (22/3/14)

I think some of you missed the point of my post or did not read it properly.

I didn't suggest a name change now - I agree that would be silly since we are growing stronger by the day. I said it was worth looking at the much bigger picture and identifying that ecig as a term may not serve the interests or purpose of the community in the future.

Vaping as a term is going main-stream and there will be a day when normal people understand that to vape means to use a battery with atomiser to boil a liquid. 

I agree that ecig is the term that the general public will search under for a long time still. But consider that nearly every business on this forum is called 'something vapour' or 'vape something'. I don't see an eCigMountain or SkyBlueEcigs. We are looking at a future where vaping will be the common term that defines what we do.

I am suggesting that we plan ahead now. Things associated with cigarettes are already bad. Once the public understands that vaping is not bad (or anywhere nearly as dangerous as smoking) we should be ready to disassociate ourselves from cigarettes completely.

I am just saying we should be looking further down the road.


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/14)

devdev said:


> I am just saying we should be looking further down the road.



It was a great suggestion... vapeforum.co.za and vapeforums.co.za are both available and someone should grab one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dr Evil (22/3/14)

devdev said:


> I think some of you missed the point of my post or did not read it properly.
> 
> I didn't suggest a name change now - I agree that would be silly since we are growing stronger by the day. I said it was worth looking at the much bigger picture and identifying that ecig as a term may not serve the interests or purpose of the community in the future.
> 
> ...



I apologise then, i totally didn't get that from your post, i thought you meant changing it now, my bad 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## devdev (22/3/14)

No problem @Dr Evil 

I fully agree that ecigssa is the best for now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (22/3/14)

VapeNorris.co.za?


----------



## BhavZ (22/3/14)

Chop007 said:


> VapeNorris.co.za?



Need to check if we can use Norris in that context as I think Chuck Norris and any connotation around the name be it in full or partially may be trademarked.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Evil (22/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Need to check if we can use Norris in that context as I think Chuck Norris and any connotation around the name be it in full or partially may be trademarked.



That and he'd probably kick our butts.

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (22/3/14)

Round house kick us to the next century. But VM has got us covered with the bruce Lengends Lee juice


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

I agree with @devdev on his original post. Thanks @devdev! We should be thinking about the future and plan ahead. Registering one or two domains costs relatively little and if we decide to change down the line we may kick ourselves for not registering something available now.

I have also read @Gizmo's reply that ecigs is a commonly searched term on Google at the moment.

My suggestions are as follows:

1. @Gizmo keeps a beady eye on the most commonly searched Google terms that are vape related. Say every few months.

2. We all work on potential names as we have done in this post. But perhaps give it more thought. And say we narrow it down to 3 names, which we then register. We can assess the name change at a later stage.

@BhavZ, suggested VapeSA. I also like this name quite a lot. It is simple. It encompasses only 2 things. Vaping and SA. But this name is taken.

I have played around with this and my suggestions are the following:
- *SAVAPER.co.za* - this domain is available
- *SAVAPE.co.za* - available
- *SAVAPING.co.za* - available

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

I actually think we should perhaps do this fairly quickly in case someone cybersquats on a name we think we all like.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JB1987 (22/3/14)

I think SAVAPER.co.za has a good ring to it.


Sent from the TARDIS

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA (23/3/14)

For me this issue has 2 sides. People search for "ecigs"
Even i do, since i know this is the standard term if you are looking for current results. However i agree that the stigma needs to be killed between smoking and vaping. If the world sees it as 2 completely different activities, our lives will DRASTICALLY change. But we also want to catch those curious smokers who happen to use the wrong search term.
At home I exclusively use the term vaping or the phrase "where is my vaper?"
My kids will know the difference between monmie's smoking, and daddy's vaping, and will participate in neither. 
However, if i catch them with cigarettes, I will personally buy them a vaping kit after being punished.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## devdev (23/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> However, if i catch them with cigarettes, I will personally buy them a vaping kit after being punished.



Hahahaha, that is just awesome! Responsible and reasonable parent award for sure


----------



## CraftyZA (23/3/14)

devdev said:


> Hahahaha, that is just awesome! Responsible and reasonable parent award for sure


Well I started at 13. I was caught at 14, had my biggest hiding ever. I quit for a month, if that, then started again. At 18 i smoked openly in front of both my parents.

Standard punishments does not work on addictions. Especially on teens. When i was a teen, clearly I was smarter than my dad. 
The trick is to teach them the dangers. Tell them why i'm upset, and then give them an alternative.
Not ideal, but mom still smokes, so why cant they? How do I not make mom look bad, and teach them the better way. Vaping is simply the lesser of 2 evils. So reluctantly give that to them. 
At least this is still very far away seeing as they are only 3 and 5 now.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre (23/3/14)

I predict that, within 5 years from now, some countries will totally ban smoking now that the alternative of vaping is available.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (23/3/14)

Matthee said:


> I predict that, within 5 years from now, some countries will totally ban smoking now that the alternative of vaping is available.



I would love for that but government's make alot of money off sin tax, if there's no more smoking then they coming after us for that money.

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## BhavZ (23/3/14)

Yeah they would probably come after us for the tax but then they cannot call it a sin tax as sin tax are charged on things that are known to degrade health but are addictive in nature.

Vaping in my opinion does not degrade ones health more than drinking coke would and vaping is not addictive, its obsessive.


----------



## CraftyZA (23/3/14)

What @mathee said could be a strong possibility. Unfortunately there will be some degree of regulation involved. Some degree of regulation will not be all bad. The question is how far will government try to push it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (24/3/14)

Geez did I miss a nice debate by just being off for a couple of days in the kalahari! A lot of valid points in this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

johanct said:


> Geez did I miss a nice debate by just being off for a couple of days in the kalahari! *A lot of valid points in this thread*.


Classic example of "sitting on the fence". How was the Kalahari trip - family gathering if I remember correctly?


----------



## johan (24/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Classic example of "sitting on the fence". How was the Kalahari trip - family gathering if I remember correctly?



Yes you're correct - apart from the horrible secondary roads (more pot holes than tar) it was great. The liver picked up a little damage due to the Irish part of family though. I've never seen that part of the kalahari so "thankfully" green! But the funniest was the locals, especially their nicknames; the local electrician (sparky) is called 'Piet Flux', his wife who is a 6 foot 2 woman is called; 'Lang Lies' and one of the local cattle farmers who has one short leg due to a) motorcycle accident and b) microlight accident is now called 'Jannie Sewe Sool' after receiving a prosthetic shoe with build up soles to compensate for the leg.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

johanct said:


> Yes you're correct - apart from the horrible secondary roads (more pot holes than tar) it was great. The liver picked up a little damage due to the Irish part of family though. I've never seen that part of the kalahari so "thankfully" green! But the funniest was the locals, especially their nicknames; the local electrician (sparky) is called 'Piet Flux', his wife who is a 6 foot 2 woman is called; 'Lang Lies' and one of the local cattle farmers who has one short leg due to a) motorcycle accident and b) microlight accident is now called 'Jannie Sewe Sool' after receiving a prosthetic shoe with build up soles to compensate for the leg.


Priceless!!


----------



## johan (24/3/14)

Reading through the various threads to try and catchup, and if /when you change the name, the word HELP should be in there. I've never come across a forum with such passion and quick assistance by fellow members as this forum!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (24/3/14)

devdev said:


> I think some of you missed the point of my post or did not read it properly.
> 
> I didn't suggest a name change now - I agree that would be silly since we are growing stronger by the day. I said it was worth looking at the much bigger picture and identifying that ecig as a term may not serve the interests or purpose of the community in the future.
> 
> ...



After re reading the initial post (I read it too quick- was on my phone) I agree that a name change in the future isn't a bad idea.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

Yo @Gizmo are you watching this thread? Will you register one of the other future addresses or shall I?


----------



## Gazzacpt (24/3/14)

Here's my view. This forum can be called whatever we like, at the moment ecig is a term thats well known and searched. I understand the need to move away from the negative connotations of analogs. Saying things like I don't smoke I vape. But the term ecig is used internationally and is easier to say than personal vaporiser which by the way is also something that is used for ashma sufferers so a bit ambiguous. The aim here is to have a place ppl can come to for advise and to learn about vaping. The trend for the past few years is that most people browse the web through search engines so as long as our content is good we will get hits. Should the name change in the future? Maybe it should but right now there is no need to do what Rudolph did with myBB. Unless the international trend for the name ecig drops we ok. Gizmo is keeping his eye on the stats and making tweaks constantly so all is good

My 2c

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

